# Coming off progesterone!!



## Luna G

Hi all,

Just looking for a bit of advice. I recently got a bfp after round 4 of ivf (we transferred two day 5 blastos). Just had our early scan at 6+2 where we saw one baby with a heartbeat!!! And another sac which they are unsure whether there is another baby in thetr or not as its too early to tell.

The nurse has booked us in next week at 7+ 2 to confirm whether its a double or single pregnancy. During this appointment she mentioned me coming off of my progesterone support. Ive read lots of people were kept on theirs until week 12 so im now worried they will take me off of it too soon! Has anyone else came off theirs this early? 

X


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

With my first pregnancy, I came of progesterone on my OTD, so basically when I was 4 weeks pregnant. With my second pregnancy, I was supposed to be on it for 12 weeks, but had such bad diarrhoea with it, I stopped at just over 6 weeks. Different clinics have different protocols. Good luck with you BFP x


----------



## Luna G

staceysm said:


> Hi,
> 
> With my first pregnancy, I came of progesterone on my OTD, so basically when I was 4 weeks pregnant. With my second pregnancy, I was supposed to be on it for 12 weeks, but had such bad diarrhoea with it, I stopped at just over 6 weeks. Different clinics have different protocols. Good luck with you BFP x


Thanks staceysm,

Can i ask did you go on to have healthy pregnancies? Im so scared that after 12 years ttc i want to give this baby/s the best possible chance. 

Im back in for a scan on Thursday and plan on asking them if i can at least have the option to continue until 12 weeks but i felt like they thought i was being mad!! 

So many different stories when it comes to progesterone supplements its hard to know whats the right thing to do x


----------



## staceysm

Hiya,

Yes I did. 2 healthy boys. I was worried, as not many clinics stop on OTD. If you are self funding your fertility treatment, then I can’t see them not letting you stay on it. It certainly won’t do you any harm.
x


----------

